# DD delivery by time



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Which one is correct?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

What time did you leave the restaurant? 

Maybe an original estimate and an updated estimate?


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

After completing the trip did you get a $0 tip that mentioned tips can be adjusted after delivery? If so I believe this was a caviar order


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> What time did you leave the restaurant?
> 
> Maybe an original estimate and an updated estimate?


At 1:03. So they adjusted the delivery time if you are arriving and leaving late to and from the restaurant?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> Which one is correct?


The answer is....neither. (aka 'none')

Doodoodash is known for lying, stealing, and scamming drivers.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The answer is....neither. (aka 'none')
> 
> Doodoodash is known for lying, stealing, and scamming drivers.


What do you mean?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> What do you mean?


What do you mean?


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> What do you mean?


What?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> What?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

With GH as a customer the arrival time is estimated and does change. Both ways; earlier or later than originally 'guessed'. It's somewhat accurate, sort of, generally. Maybe. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Which one is correct?


Do yourself a favor and avoid trouble for yourself. When you post a screenshot you need to be careful not to divulge too much information that can be traced to you. Going forward you really should be blocking out the customers address. Mary wouldn't like that you published her address for the world to see.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Do yourself a favor and avoid trouble for yourself. When you post a screenshot you need to be careful not to divulge too much information that can be traced to you. Going forward you really should be blocking out the customers address. Mary wouldn't like that you published her address for the world to see.


ok how do i delete the pic?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Do yourself a favor and avoid trouble for yourself. When you post a screenshot you need to be careful not to divulge too much information that can be traced to you. Going forward you really should be blocking out the customers address. Mary wouldn't like that you published her address for the world to see.


Also do yourself a favor. 
Quit driving. Your the kind of person that works better with somebody looking over your shoulders every second.
Why worry about a darn thing ? Get that food deliver it . Never look at your ratings times ow well ! .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> ok how do i delete the pic?


Perfect, I see you were able to do it. Believe me I am not criticizing you at all I'm just trying to help you out to avoid problems for yourself.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Also do yourself a favor.
> Quit driving. Your the kind of person that works better with somebody looking over your shoulders every second.
> Why worry about a darn thing ? Get that food deliver it . Never look at your ratings times ow well ! .


Warning the content of this message has been brought to you by a babbling idiot!
This message should be automatically embedded in your postings. You are a poster child for dysfunctional incoherence! :roflmao:


----------

